

Hotmail's social networking busts your privacy - Lazlo_Nibble
http://windowssecrets.com/2010/04/22/01-Hotmails-social-networking-busts-your-privacy

======
eplanit
You can abbreviate the title.

"Social Networking Busts Your Privacy" (by definition of the phrase "social
networking").

